# Take care of those who let you hunt.



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

well the season is coming around and we are all getting excited for another great year. we have all of our decoys ready, our guns are cleaned, trailors are packed, and dogs are ready for the hunt. for most of us the great hunting we enjoy here would not be possible without all the farmers and land owners who give us permission to hunt on their farms. i am writing this just to remind everyone to take care of the people and the land this fall. clean up your shells and other trash out of the fields, be mindful of livestock. and dont forget the land owners. alot of the people who own these big farms dont or cant hunt anymore. especially the older folks. take time after your hunt to stop in and say hi, offer them part of your kill or better yet process your kill and bring them some (jerky, sausage, meat already cleaned and wrapped) your next hunt. remember the people who make it possible and make sure to let them know how much you appriciate them letting you hunt. its not only for all of us now but also for the next generation. good luck this fall. only 8 days guys!!!!

mark


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Well said! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Well said Mark!!! Great reminder for us all!!!! Thank You.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Amen!!! :beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Great advice Mark! :thumb: Burl


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder :beer:


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

thanks for the reminder and id like to say that come the end of the year im sending thank you cards and a senior pic to all the land owners that allow me to


----------



## Dave Frank (Aug 23, 2005)

Well Said!!!

A good way that I have found to thank the landowner who is nice enough to let you hunt is something as simple as a wal-mart gift card. There is nobody who wouldn't appreciate something as useful as that.

Dave Frank


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

sounds good guys, why doesnt everyone post up what they like to do for the land owners that let them hunt. so everyone has some ideas of what to do. for me i take them jerky, sausage and things like that. i also make it a point to stop and talk with the owner, he is an older fellow and he enjoys seeing how we did and sharing some stories. :beer:

mark


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I give the landowners I knowepper sticks,and fish.If you plan on stopping by there farm to visit,call ahead or visit on a rainy day.Most farmers are very busy this time of year and may not apreciate being bothered during harvest.


----------



## nwtfguy (May 15, 2005)

Most people love receiving fish, pheasants, and processed venison.
A few other things that are appreciated:

-offer to "fix fence for a day". This chore takes place when the landowners
are busy with other spring activities, plus it gives you a chance to 
spend time outdoors, in the hunting area.

-take the landowner and/or their children hunting, when things settle down
for them in the late season.

-give them a ticket to the local banquet of your favorite organization.
It gives them a night out, and let's them see first hand what groups
like the NWTF, Delta, PF, etc. do in the communities. Many are 
surprised by all the programs we work to support: habitat 
enhancement, youth activities, scholarships, womens programs,
opportunities for disabled hunters, donations to local food pantries,
etc. Also, most organizations have great publications, which they 
will receive year round.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I have given the often mentioned venison, birds, etc. Last year I gave the rancher who lets me bowhunt a $100 gift card to Tractor Supply. He thought that was the nicest thing. Also, don't forget the Mrs. either. They are just as important because it is their land too.

Finally, I have found it to be beneficial to be overly generous...giving more up front pays dividends in the long run. Don't get me wrong though, it is not all about the $. After that same rancher gave me a permission this year for bow season, I sent him a simple thank you card. It included the line "Thanks for allowing me to hunt on your property. I understand that it is a privilege and not a right and I truly appreciate it." Both him and his wife greatly appreciated the gesture. More important than any land access, we now have become friends and that truly is priceless.

Taddy


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Most of the land I hunt on belongs to my girlfriends parents. I do things like feed the cows when nobody is home or they forget, cut wood for the fireplace, etc. But I believe one of the most courteous things to do is just follow the rules the landowner gives you to a T. Like let the little ones grow up, let him know if there is somebody there that shouldn't be, report out of the ordinary things on his property that he might never catch. And just by following all of your state and federal hunting and fishing guidelines shows them you are responsible and aren't some mindless ******* with a gun. But good post and I know to the overwhelming majority of poeple the use this sight this is common sense, but this is what I do to give back to the landowners, because giving them monetary thanks is out of the question for me, I'm in college.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I send thank you cards with a sincere personal message.


----------



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

hey so i just became a member of this site where you guys do most ur huntin


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Somewhere in *No*rth *Dak*ota. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

greenheadhunter said:


> hey so i just became a member of this site where you guys do most ur huntin


With as many guys, from as many different areas from all around the country...that's a pretty tough question to answer. :beer:

I always like to answer the question of where I hunt with...

"Wherever the birds are." :lol:


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

100% agree with all the thoughts on thanking landowners. I'm always amazed that guys will spend hundreds of dollars on guns, ammo, decoys, and then neglect the most important requirement for a hunt - land. We sometimes do gift certificates to local restaurants or Agway. Sometimes we drop off a custom smoked ham from a local place at Christmas. And always with a thank-you card. I figure the GC to a restaurant is nice because the whole family gets thanked (don't forget, it may be Jr. that you're asking in a few years). And you can bet that your name will come up over dinner as well.

And most will say "oh you didn't have to do that". We tell them "you didn't have to let us hunt either; and we truly appreciate it and want to make sure you know we do".

Here's a golden example - last year, stopping at the one farm just before Xmas to drop of the thank you, he thanks me. Then proceeds to tell me about another farmer he knows of that the guys caused trouble on, but that allows hunting. I thank him, visit farm 2, mention farmer 1's name, and have myself a new spot for this year. How sweet did that work out!


----------

